# Duct tape cones what's the best method?



## krum44 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm somewhat New to making my own darts and need help making a good solid cone, does anyone have any advice? I mainly hunt small game no larger than racoons with cold steel broadband darts but would like to make my own, I have everything down except the cone. Any advice is appreciated.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

First off . Welcome to the forum .

Here is a very good method :http://blowgunforum.com/topic/99-how-i-make-my-duct-tape-cones/


----------



## krum44 (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you, very helpful

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

+1 to the link Treefork sent.


----------



## krum44 (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you sir

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Duct tape is readily available and pretty much waterproof but it is also very flexible and a bit on the gummy side. I prefer to use heavy paper and glue. Glad to hear that you are making darts. In my opinion, Cold Steel does not make any darts lethal enough to use against a raccoon. I made a video a while back showing my method for forming cones out of self adhesive paper (like a peel and stick label) on a tapered form. I'll try to find it.


----------



## krum44 (Nov 26, 2015)

That would be great if you could, and recently I saw a video of Tim Wells from relentless pursuit take a full grown warthog with a blowgun and cold steel razorhead darts. He was at very close range, and I'm not saying I would try this. But I have taken a racoon with a cold steel razor head and he died in about 10 seconds with a double lung shot at 7 yards. Thank you guys so much for the info

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I found the video . It was actually Lynn Thompson , president and founder of Cold Steel .


----------



## krum44 (Nov 26, 2015)

That is a defferent video than I saw but it's still incredible

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Found the video, the reason for the diamond shape of the paper is better finger clearance. The first piece goes sticky side out.





 Hope the link works.


----------



## krum44 (Nov 26, 2015)

Great video, what type of paper is that?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

I need to get me a plumb bob.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

krum44 said:


> Great video, what type of paper is that?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Left over CD label sheets. I made duplicates of the Sunday sermons for my church for a couple years. Even after the labels are peeled off there is enough border to make two cones. Any peel and stick labels two inch by three inch or larger will work. If you can't find these anymore, try peeling the label from any liquid in a plastic (milk, juice, motor oil?) container. Some come off easy and are stiff enough for a decent cone but most are too flimsy.


----------



## krum44 (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you very much

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------

